# USB-Stick will nicht (bad superblock)

## Hyp

Hallo,

Kleines Problemchen:

Mein USB-Stick will sich nicht mehr formatieren lassen. Mit fdisk lässt sich auch nicht mehr darauf zugreifen. Die Daten auf ihm sind mir mittlerweile so ziemlich egal, hauptsache er würde mal wieder funktionieren...

Danke,

Gruß

Hyp

fdisk

```
bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/sda

Unable to read /dev/sda
```

mkfs -c

```
bash-2.05b# mkfs -c /dev/sda

mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

/dev/sda is entire device, not just one partition!

Proceed anyway? (y,n) y

Warning: could not erase sector 2: Attempt to write block from filesystem resulted in short write

Filesystem label=

OS type: Linux

Block size=4096 (log=2)

Fragment size=4096 (log=2)

131072 inodes, 262144 blocks

13107 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user

First data block=0

8 block groups

32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group

16384 inodes per group

Superblock backups stored on blocks:

        32768, 98304, 163840, 229376

Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): done

Block 0 in primary superblock/group descriptor area bad.

Blocks 0 through 2 must be good in order to build a filesystem.

Aborting....
```

dmesg

```
sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 3

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 4

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 5

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 6

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 7

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 8

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 9

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 10

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 11

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 12

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 13

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 14

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 15

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 5

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: SigmaTel  Model: MSCN              Rev: 0001

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

Info fld=0x0, Current : sense = f0  6

ASC=4c ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0xf0 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4c 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

Info fld=0x0, Current sd: sense = f0  6

ASC=4c ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0xf0 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4c 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

Info fld=0x0, Current : sense = f0  6

ASC=4c ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0xf0 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4c 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

Info fld=0x0, Current sd: sense = f0  6

ASC=4c ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0xf0 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4c 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

Info fld=0x0, Current : sense = f0  6

ASC=4c ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0xf0 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4c 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

Info fld=0x0, Current sd: sense = f0  6

ASC=4c ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0xf0 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4c 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0:end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 5

```

----------

## Der P@te

Poste mal bitte deine Kernel: vfat, Codepage und USB Config.

----------

## barbar

USB Sticks sind i.d.R. mit vfat formatiert. Ich würd den Stick umounten und dann versuchen mit

```
fsck.vfat -rv /dev/sda
```

 zu retten was noch zu retten ist. (Mehr Optionen in der man Page)

Falls Du fsck.vfat nicht hast 

```
emerge dosfstools
```

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Ist in deinem Kernel 

```

File systems  --->

Partition Types  --->

[*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support

```

aktiviert?

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, mit dem Mounten einer CF-Card im IDE Adapter  :Rolling Eyes:  (war halt werkseitig vfat formatiert, konnte deshalb mit keinem Tool angesprochen werden).

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Das Problem liegt nicht an meinem System. Der Stick funktionierte immer wunderbar. Nur habe ich ein bisschen mit 'dd' herumgespielt und jetzt tut gar nichts mehr ... (Wollte einen bootbaren USB-Stick um auf meinem Notebook, das kein CD-ROM hat, Gentoo zu installieren)

Nochmal: Der USB-Stick hat bis vor ner Woche so wie er soll mit meinem System zusammengespielt, daran liegts ganz sicher nicht.

Gruß

Hyp

```
bash-2.05b# fsck.vfat -rv /dev/sda

dosfsck 2.10 (22 Sep 2003)

dosfsck 2.10, 22 Sep 2003, FAT32, LFN

Read 512 bytes at 0:Input/output error
```

----------

## tux2

hm.. partitionstabelle kaputt?

cfdisk /dev/sda 

und müsste des net sda1 statt sda heissen? *grübl*

----------

## barbar

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> hm.. partitionstabelle kaputt?
> 
> cfdisk /dev/sda 
> 
> und müsste des net sda1 statt sda heissen? *grübl*

 

Stimmt es sollte 

```
fsck.vfat -rv /dev/sda1
```

heissen.

Kaputte Partitionstabelle wäre auch meine Vermutung. Falls fsck (diesmal richtig verwendet) auch nichts nützt, kannst Du gpart ausprobieren. gpart versucht die ursprüngliche Partitionstabelle zu schätzen.

Vorher unbedingt man gpart.

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Danke für eure Tipps.

Gruß

Hyp

cfdisk /dev/sda

```
                     FATAL ERROR: Cannot read disk drive

                          Press any key to exit cfdisk  
```

fsck.vfat -rv /dev/sda1

```
bash-2.05b# fsck.vfat -rv /dev/sda1

dosfsck 2.10 (22 Sep 2003)

dosfsck 2.10, 22 Sep 2003, FAT32, LFN

open /dev/sda1:No such file or directory
```

gpart

```
bash-2.05b# gpart /dev/sda

*** Fatal error: cannot get sector size on dev(/dev/sda).
```

----------

## barbar

Jetzt wirds spannend. Ich würd mir noch testdisk anschauen (ist in portage). wenn das nix hilft, ist auf der insert-livecd (http://www.inside-security.de/insert.html) ein tool namens magicrescue (klingt vielversprechend).

Ich würd vorher die Daten mit dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/home/usbstick sichern. 

Falls es eine Fehlermeldung wegen nicht vorhandener sda1 gibt dann eben mit /dev/sda.

----------

## tux2

hm.. für mich siehts aba so aus als wär die partitionstabelle kaputt (log) ..

was gibt denn 

```
sfdisk -V /dev/sda 
```

aus?

und was hast du  mit "dd" gemacht?

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M conv=noerror
```

vll lässt sich ja was auf sda schreiben

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Ich wollte ein Boot-Image mit dd auf den USB-Stick schieben. Hat aber nicht geklappt.

Gruß

Hyp

```
bash-2.05b# sfdisk -V /dev/sda

read: Input/output error

sfdisk: read error on /dev/sda - cannot read sector 0

 /dev/sda: unrecognized partition table type

sfdisk: no partition table present.
```

```
bash-2.05b# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M conv=noerror

dd: writing `/dev/sda': No space left on device

1025+0 records in

1024+0 records out
```

Testdisk

```
Disk /dev/sda - CHS 1024 64 32 - 1024 MB
```

```
Disk /dev/sda - CHS 1024 64 32 - 1024 MB

Check current partition structure

Partition : Read error
```

Der USB-Stick hat nur 128 MB ... seltsam.

Ich komm mit Testdisk nicht so ganz zurecht. Wenn ich versuche eine neue Partition auf dem Stick anzulegen passiert einfach gar nichts...

----------

## barbar

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> hm.. für mich siehts aba so aus als wär die partitionstabelle kaputt (log) ..
> 
> und was hast du  mit "dd" gemacht?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danach die Daten vom Stick zu sichern oder ein Recovery zu vesuchen ist imho sinnlos, da der Stick mit dem Inhalt von /dev/zero überschrieben wurde.

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

wie oben schon erwähnt, funktioniert

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M conv=noerror
```

 nicht

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## tux2

äh.. des hat doch geklappt*?*

"No space left" heisst doch dass er den datenträger "zugemüllt" hat...

hast du danach schon mal versucht ein dateisystem bzw ne partition zu erstellen?

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> hast du danach schon mal versucht ein dateisystem bzw ne partition zu erstellen?

 

Naja, cfdisk bringt mir immer noch den Fehler Cannot read disk drive ...

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## Hyp

Hat keiner einen Tipp für mich ?

Ich möchte den USB-Stick nicht wegschmeissen ...

Hyp

----------

## tux2

* Hast du verschiedne kernels schon mal ausprobiert? versuch es mal mit einem anderen kernel.

* Welche Kernelversion benutzt du?

* Alle module korrekt geladen? (usb-storage, sg, sd_mod, scsi_mod, vfat)

* Was gibt lsusb -v aus? (pkg sys-apps/usbutils)

* Wird er von einem anderen System/PC erkannt?

* Ist der Schreibschutz draussen?  :Smile: 

* Hast du ne IDE-SCSI emulation am laufen? (eventl. für cd-brenner)

hm.. *bissl in der gegend rumstocher*

vll kommen wir noch drauf was deinem kleinen freund fehlt *fg*

----------

## Hyp

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> * Hast du verschiedne kernels schon mal ausprobiert? versuch es mal mit einem anderen kernel.
> 
> * Welche Kernelversion benutzt du?
> 
> * Alle module korrekt geladen? (usb-storage, sg, sd_mod, scsi_mod, vfat)
> ...

 

Er hat doch schon mal mit meinem System+Kernel funktioniert. Dann kann's daran (inkl. Modulen) nicht liegen.

Nein von anderen System/PC's wird er auch nicht erkannt. Unter Windows kommt: Eingabe- Ausgabefehler.

Ja, Schreibschutz ist draussen.

Ich möchte die Partitionstabelle neu schreiben, dann ein neues Filesystem anlegen und dann formatieren ... bloß das will er nicht mit sich machen lassen.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## Hyp

hm.. hab's immer noch nicht hinbekommen ...

Gruß

----------

## R!tman

Wenn sich der Stick so hartnaeckig verhaelt, wuerde ich (leider) darauf tippen, dass das Ding ganz einfach kaputt ist. Mir faellt sonst nix mehr ein, denn eine Partitionstabelle sollte man ja eigentlich einfach neu erstellen koennen.

Wie Du ja gesagt hast, geht selbst dd nicht mehr, und das benutzt die Partitionstabelle, soweit ich weiss, gar nicht.

Ich wuerde mich mal informieren, ob Du noch Garantie hast.

----------

## Hyp

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> Wenn sich der Stick so hartnaeckig verhaelt, wuerde ich (leider) darauf tippen, dass das Ding ganz einfach kaputt ist. Mir faellt sonst nix mehr ein, denn eine Partitionstabelle sollte man ja eigentlich einfach neu erstellen koennen.
> 
> Wie Du ja gesagt hast, geht selbst dd nicht mehr, und das benutzt die Partitionstabelle, soweit ich weiss, gar nicht.
> 
> Ich wuerde mich mal informieren, ob Du noch Garantie hast.

 

Leider nicht mehr, der Stick ist schon fast 2 Jahre alt ...  :Sad: 

----------

## amne

[SOLVED] Usb-Stick mounten (charset problem) hier abgespalten, da es ein anderes Problem war.

----------

